# Some V riot Tea



## ushgumbala (Jun 17, 2009)

Figured I would post up some shots..

First up is some RKS Afghani that I pulled from some old man beans via Sohumb... 

Second same batch of beans, this one is straight up Vicks Vapor Rub Menthol, with a kick of burnt rubber

Third would be some SFV OG Kush..  Real Pinesol Lemon Rotten Old Man Stanky Breath..


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jun 27, 2009)

Proper!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 27, 2009)

It should be illegal to post pictures like that.

They make my mouth water.

eace:


----------



## Littlelevy (Jul 13, 2009)

wow, just beautiful! good job!


----------



## ushgumbala (Jul 15, 2009)

Thankyou guys,  been here and there,  try to keep it as organic as possible, using Black Gold Coco , worm castings, blood and bone meal, guanos, kelp etc..


----------

